# Big Cariba Shoal



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

found on youtube.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MpOVuW6Xhg


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, amazing. i'm glad i'm not a goldfish


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow.... that's alot of $$$$ swimming around


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wonder how that tank will look 2 years from now... these guys grow FAST


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Full nice


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeez i couldnt imagine trying to catch em to move or something.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome shoal!! If only eh??


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Those caribe have amazing color!! beautiful to see









I hope that this is temperary because overstockings not cool


----------

